# Crayfish isn't eating - is he ok?



## dwono

I put im in a tank with my P's.
Always hides!!! Is he scared of them?!

I know it's their nature to hide ..
I tried several times to get him out of his hiding space so he can eat.
Never seen him eat. Is he ok?
What do they eat?

I tried giving him some sinking cichlid pellets .. he won't go near them.
Do they only eat in the dark?


----------



## tryhard

well i know they will hunt fish, use to keep soem wild ones with goldfish and watch me kill them, but i do believe that they eat dead fish mainly liek there cousins the lobster, but i coul dbe wrong


----------



## Humper

Mine liked to hide when I got him. It will hide during the day and come out at night. It will eat just about anything. Mine loves frozen peas and the sinking shrimp pellets. I got some tetras for it to eat but it hasnt yet. If your crayfish is about to shed it wont eat as much. Also after it moults leave the skin in there for it to eat so that it can take up the calcium from it. Give it time and it will come out...mine stays out all the time now...moves rocks and builds things. Heres a good link for crayfish information clicky Let me know if you need any help


----------



## dood

If he comes near the p's I'm sure they will kill him.I bellieve that is what happened to mine


----------



## FishermanCanada

I have 3 crayfish in with my rhom and he beats the hell out of them when they trespass on his side of tank. He attacks from front (claw side) so he doesnt kill them(some body parts missing). The crayfish will come out just give them time.


----------



## serra_keeper

it eats at night. well, that's what mine does..comes out when the lights are off or at night. it eats the left-overs of your p's. it eats, trust me..it just wont live any longer. because of this:

They grow by molting, that is they shed their carapace (shell) when they outgrow it, and form a new hard shell. When they first molt they are soft, and very vulnerable to attack by other crayfish or fish. ( WHEN THIS HAPPENED TO MY CRAYFISH, IT DIDNT SURVIVE THE NGHT EVEN THOUGH MY P'S ARE WELL FED AND IT HAS PLENTY OF HIDING SPOTS. IT WAS EATEN!) It can take a couple days for the new shell to fully harden. Juveniles can molt every week or so. Adults may only molt a couple times a year, and only under the right conditions. The empty shell should be left in the tank, where it will be consumed over the next few days to recover the lost minerals and help form the new shell.

i would suggest for you to take it out of the p's tank and put it in a community tank unless you want an expensive piranha food. goodluck pal!


----------

